# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  Կապ երկու ցանցերի միջև

## -=BaZeL^4=-

Mac-ի վրա կա սերվիս որին պետք է միանա կլիենտը
iԽնձորի վրա կա կլիենտ որը պետք է միանա սերվիսին

հիմա հարցը հետևյալն ա ... iԽնձորը չի տեսնում Mac-առոնին ու հակառակը ...
ի՞նչն ա պատճառը...

----------


## Վահե-91

> Mac-ի վրա կա սերվիս որին պետք է միանա կլիենտը
> iԽնձորի վրա կա կլիենտ որը պետք է միանա սերվիսին
> 
> հիմա հարցը հետևյալն ա ... iԽնձորը չի տեսնում Mac-առոնին ու հակառակը ...
> ի՞նչն ա պատճառը...


ip-ները տարբեր սեգմենտներումա գտնվում, երևի դրա համար: Wi-Fi ֆլեշկա ես օգտագործում կոմպին միացած ?

----------


## -=BaZeL^4=-

wifi card ա, iԽձորը դրանով ա կպնում կոմպին (ինետ)

----------


## keyboard

Նկարնեռից չհասկացա Wi-Fi-ինչ էր, համակարգիչ թե ուղղակի ռաուտեռ, բայց ասեմ: Տարբեր պադսետկեքում գտնվող այփիները որպեսզի իրար տեսնեն հարկավորա անել հետևյալը Ա համակարգիչը որը ունի ասենք 192.168.0.1 IP, G համակարգիչը 10.10.0.1 IP և դու ցանկանում ես, որ Ա ից Ping դեպի G գնա, հարկաորա կամ համապատասխան Router կամ Բ համակարգիչ, որը կկատարի այդ Router-ի դերը, որի համար հարկավոր է Բ համակարգչում cmd ում հավաքել route add/? և ինետում մանրամասն կարդալ դրա մասին: Հայերեն ասած Ա-ին Բ-ով հանում ես Գ-ի վրա:

----------

-=BaZeL^4=- (06.09.2011)

----------


## -=BaZeL^4=-

շադ հայեցի Ռոութ արիր (:
հիմա դրան սոֆտով լուծում չկա ՞

----------


## keyboard

> շադ հայեցի Ռոութ արիր (:
> հիմա դրան սոֆտով լուծում չկա ՞


Իմ գրածը սոֆտով չի? իռտւալ մաշին սարքի դրա մեջ էլ ռոութ արա հենց ՍՈՖԹՈՎ ուղղակի առնվազն երեք ցանցային ինտերֆեյս պիտի ունենաս Բ համակարգչիդ վրա Ա-ից Բ, Բ-ից Գ, և Բ-ից դեպի համացանց դա կարծեմ հայերեն ինտերնետնա: Էտ պառագայում կունենաաս Ա-ց Գ կապ չերեզ Բ ը Ա-ից ու Գ-ից վիխոդ վ ինտեռնետ էլի չերեզ Բ:

----------


## -=BaZeL^4=-

ես դեպքում Ա-ն մեր մոտ վիրտուալ ՄԱԿ-ն ա 
Բ-ն վինդոզը
Գ-ն էլ մեր iԽնձորը
wifi-ն էլ էլի վինդոզի վրայա առանձին չի

----------


## keyboard

> ես դեպքում Ա-ն մեր մոտ վիրտուալ ՄԱԿ-ն ա 
> Բ-ն վինդոզը
> Գ-ն էլ մեր iԽնձորը
> wifi-ն էլ էլի վինդոզի վրայա առանձին չի


դե էլ ոնց բացատրեմ դու ինձանից լավ ասեցիր, հիմա ինետում գտնում ես rout add հրամանի կիրառման ձևերն ու առաջ B -ի վրա սկսում ես rout add ի փորձարկումները: Գիշերը էտ գործերը հեշտ են լինում, խանգարող չկա :Wink:

----------

Shah (07.09.2011)

----------


## -=BaZeL^4=-

> համացանց դա կարծեմ հայերեն ինտերնետնա


 :LOL:  լյաավներ




> Գիշերը էտ գործերը հեշտ են լինում, խանգարող չկա


 :LOL:   :LOL: 

դէ հեսա տենանք րոութ ադդը ինչ ա ասում (: մեռսի

----------


## Վահե-91

*-=BaZeL^4=-*  Wi-Fi ռոուտեր առ, ամենահեշտ տարբերակնա  ::}:

----------


## Shah

> դե էլ ոնց բացատրեմ դու ինձանից լավ ասեցիր, հիմա ինետում գտնում ես rout add հրամանի կիրառման ձևերն ու առաջ B -ի վրա սկսում ես rout add ի փորձարկումները: Գիշերը էտ գործերը հեշտ են լինում, խանգարող չկա


իրա դեպքում PowerShell-ի մեջ՝


```
route ADD 192.168.1.0  MASK 255.255.255.0 192.168.175.101 METRIC 3 IF $wireless_interface
route ADD 192.168.175.0  MASK 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.118 METRIC 3 IF $ethernet_interface
```

ռաութինգի էս դեպքում 192.168.1.0/24 ցանցից եկած բոլոր հարցումները կգնան 192.168.175.101 և 192.168.175.0/24 ցանցից եկած բոլոր հարցումները կուղարկվեն դեպի 192.168.1.118: ընդ որում $wireless_interface-ի փոխարեն պտի գրվի wireless ինտերֆեյսի համարը, $ethernet_interface-ի փոխարեն՝ ethernet ինտերֆեյսինը: 
հ.գ. MASK-երը ենթադրելով եմ գրել, քանի որ էքստրասենս չեմ:

հ.հ.գ. չենք մոռանում 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\IPEnableRouter-ում 0-ն փոխել 1 սարքել:

----------

-=BaZeL^4=- (07.09.2011), keyboard (07.09.2011)

----------


## -=BaZeL^4=-

փաստորեն ԲԱՆը դըռայվեռի մեջ էր (:
ուՊդեյթ արեցի ու բոլոր գտան իրար ...  :Cool:

----------

